# The Economy



## EDI Refining (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey All,

I've started this thread to get personal feedback from Americans on how they view things in there particular regions. In terms of unemployment, for closures, building development etc etc

I live / work in Central Ontario, Canada. I cannot physically see negativity in the economy here, as the golf courses are still packed on weekend, as well as resturants. People are still taking holidays and tropical vacations. I only see a few bank house sales, and real estate prices havent really declined. However we did put a job offering on a jobs website and recieved around 100 resumes in a 2 week span.

Please post your location and how you see things in your region 

All the best

Peter


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 24, 2012)

Without getting political, Ohio is down the toilet!


----------



## publius (Jul 24, 2012)

Washington DC Metro area.

The end of the month I will be on "convenience leave" which means that I can't collect unemployment because I have not been laid off and unless I stick out the 90 day period, I would be considered to have voluntarily terminated my employment, therefore not eligible to receive unemployment.

At the gun range where I work part-time regulars are about 70% of our patrons with the remainder being just curious but business is slow. On the other hand, beginning pistol, concealed handgun and tactical pistol classes are generally full!


----------



## Geo (Jul 24, 2012)

here in the Decatur-Huntsville metro, business is booming. in our last census, Huntsville had a larger population than the state capitol in Montgomery.theres construction going on all over Decatur and with the talk of an interstate spur from Chattanooga TN to Memphis TN going through Huntsville and Decatur, the major highways that will be the corridor for this is expanding each year. all the major auto dealerships have expanded in the last couple of years. Decatur now has most of the large retail outlets (Walmart,Sam's club,Target's,Old Navy) and Decatur is getting Alabama's first Walmart market (which has been called a Walmart dollar store) which will be open next spring, heck, we even got a Olive Garden this year. :lol: . houses dont stay on the market for very long here as Decatur is beginning to act the part of being a large suburb of Huntsville.


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 24, 2012)

Iowa can go either way, depends on the job your wanting I guess.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 24, 2012)

Huntsville has been going like that since the late 80"s. I've made a lot of money in that market area and was just up there last week on a project. I 'm glad to hear Decatur is doing good. When i lived there things were kind of slow besides the factories and restaurants. I use to live over in Trinity. You close to there Geo?


----------



## Geo (Jul 24, 2012)

my son goes to West Morgan high school, its in Trinity. i live on the last road in the Decatur city limits before you enter Trinity's jurisdiction. its still a country setting with 1 acre lots and 1 domicile per lot.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 24, 2012)

I use to live off old Trinity rd on Meadow view drive.


----------



## Geo (Jul 24, 2012)

thats not far from where i am now. i live close to the 4-way stop sign on old moulton rd and modaus rd in the stoney acres sub-division.


----------



## glondor (Jul 25, 2012)

Video about the economy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6nU7wGe2A6k


----------



## Oz (Jul 25, 2012)

glondor said:


> Video about the economy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6nU7wGe2A6k


I could reply to that video in detail, but then I would have to ban myself.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oz said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > Video about the economy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6nU7wGe2A6k
> ...


That's why I said I couldn't get political! Oh Man! Don't get me started!


----------



## gold4mike (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with maynman on Ohio. I live in SE Ohio, 2 miles from the Ohio River (Appalachia). Our economy is in the toilet here.

I'm Operations Manager for a trucking company and most of our customers are shipping less than they were even six months ago.

I've been trying to grow my computer recycling business so it can support me if the owner of our company decides to "throw in the towel". 

Job prospects around here aren't great and I'm not going to move at this point in my life.


----------



## EDI Refining (Jul 25, 2012)

glondor said:


> Video about the economy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6nU7wGe2A6k




Excellent Video Mike


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, signs are "mixed" in Las Vegas - at least, the ones I'm seeing....

1. I heard yesterday that 70% of mortgages are behind

2. Moving companies are "busiest we've ever been" - and have been that way for about 2 years.

3. Reports are that, currently, there are almost as many moving in as moving out (moving company friend).

4. In some neighborhoods, it is hard to find a house with a trash can out on trash day (a good sign of occupancy - or not...), while others it is rare to see one missing (my friend is so busy that he asked me to help yesterday - we went into a 'ritzy' area yesterday and only saw three houses with no trash can out - was that because they were a. vacant houses, b. the people were at home and took them in, or c. is the rash of cans a sign that the developer sets them out so nobody can determine which houses are empty...? [oddly, we did notice that some were full, on the same street as several that were empty...])

5. Traffic on the freeways and back streets is FAR less congested than it was three years ago, even though there is just as much construction and road closures as ever.... We have even noticed that the California 'weekenders' traffic has seemed to be less lately.

6. People constantly watching the 'wanted' section of craigslist, etc. to sell the stuff they have - often just to make rent for the month.....

7. Casino parking lots are full, nearly 24/7..... (the saddest part is, it is for the same "reason" as #6.... - I was told that many times when I had a bunch of rental properties in town!)


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 25, 2012)

edi gold said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > Video about the economy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6nU7wGe2A6k
> ...


I'll second that! I think that she hit it right on nut. The rest of my comments are too political! :x


----------

